# What is the biggest age gap between you and someone you faniced?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

I have had 1 girlfriend in my life and she was 4 months older than me.


----------



## AerialDRose (Jul 11, 2017)

I've had a ten, almost 11 year difference down to less than 1 month difference. It actually doesn't really make that much of a difference, it's all about their internal age


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a recollection of crushing on a girl who was at least 3 years older than me. There is an actress that I find attractive that is 9 years younger than me. But in general I tend to be more interested in people closer to my age.
MN


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

leec said:


> I have had 1 girlfriend in my life and she was 4 months older than me.


That's 1 more than I would have guessed, but I digress.

On topic, my wife is 6 years older than me.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I had a brief affair with a man 12 years older and a ONS with a guy who was 2 years younger.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Girlfriend before my wife was 29. I was 19. I learned just about everything about pleasuring a woman from that relationship


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Age 26 for me for both. 

46 was oldest. The next morning, her daughter walked into the kitchen of their house and was surprised to see me there. She was only a couple of years younger than me.

17 was youngest. The age of consent in West Virginia is 16, and she had lived on her own for over a year with two other crazy, high school dropout females.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When I was fourteen/almost fifteen I did a lifesaving course.I hadn't reached my full height and the instructor put me and a seventeen year old girl practising together as everyone else on the course were fully grown men.The course was only once a week so I suggested to Denise (my training partner)that we practice at my parents pool.We had the place to ourselves every week day for the whole summer.
I learned a lot from Denise and I don't mean swimming.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

leec said:


> I have had 1 girlfriend in my life and she was 4 months older than me.


With the questions you ask I always figured you were a young girl, then I read your comment above and thought, "wow, leec is a guy".

But then another thought occurred to me, just because you said you had a girlfriend doesn't necessarily mean you're a guy.

Damn…leec you are a mystery.


----------



## Wife5362 (Oct 30, 2013)

My husband is 11 years older than me. In school, I had a birthday that made me one of the older of my grade. So guys I dated in my grade in high school were often slightly younger. 4 months is nothing. Why are you concerned about it?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow
All you young guys with your experienced tutors. 

Some of us had to learn with our spouses after the fact with no such advanced intel. 

Of course, there is joy in making that sometimes awkward journey together as well.

To directly answer the OP, all my relationships were with women very close to myself in age--never more than a full year difference.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

My current boyfriend is the largest age gap for any relationship I've been in ... 60 (me) - 35 (him) = 25 years.

As to someone I fancied ... I think Clint Eastwood is still hot af ... he is 87 years old.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

Leec asks the best questions

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Is this for "The Book of TAM" you're writing?

The answer, for me, is that when I was a freshman in college I dated a second-year law student. He seemed ancient. I much preferred dating boys my age.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife is 8 years younger. My FWB is 27 years younger. I fancy them both, and have fancied a few others, ranging from a few years older to various years younger, but none with a greater age difference than my FWB.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

delirium said:


> Leec asks the best questions


Yes, but it would nice if he/she responded to one of its threads.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Didn't someone suggest leec is a bot? Not that it matters to me. Maybe just someone of indeterminate sex who is one of those inquiring-minds-want-to-know sorts. Or a run-of-the-mill, garden variety weirdo.

P.S. - In answer to this probing question, my late husband was four years and six days younger than me.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

rockon said:


> Yes, but it would nice if he/she responded to one of its threads.


I'm not convinced he reads the responses. Pretty sure he's trolling us all and he's playing the long game.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly how many years but probably 25 or so. Jane Jetson was so hot when I was 10. Youza!


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

My wife is 73 and I'm 75. there is 3% difference in our age. when we got married she was 20 and I was 22. That was 9% difference in our ages. If I make to a 100 she's 98, thee will only be a 2% difference in our age.

She says sometimes I act like a 15 yrs old. So those days there is difference of 58 years. You figure the percetage.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Amplexor said:


> I'm not sure exactly how many years but probably 25 or so. Jane Jetson was so hot when I was 10. Youza!


Oh yeah. I fancied Barbara Feldon (Agent 99) before I even hit puberty. That silky voice was a turn on before I even knew what it meant to be turned on.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

12 years. But my love is ageless.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Red Sonja said:


> My current boyfriend is the largest age gap for any relationship I've been in ... 60 (me) - 35 (him) = 25 years.
> 
> As to someone I fancied ... I think Clint Eastwood is still hot af ... he is 87 years old.


Thanks for making me not the most extreme. I am forty, I have a lady who is twenty-one year old Finnish lady - but my birthday is only a few days away. 

She usually goes for guys younger than herself.

Clearly, the age gap rules out anything too serious.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Mr The Other said:


> Thanks for making me not the most extreme. I am forty, I have a lady who is twenty-one year old Finnish lady - but my birthday is only a few days away.
> 
> She usually goes for guys younger than herself.
> 
> Clearly, the age gap rules out anything too serious.


You're welcome.  No one was more surprised than me when much younger men started showing interest after my divorce.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> When I was fourteen/almost fifteen I did a lifesaving course.I hadn't reached my full height and the instructor put me and a seventeen year old girl practising together as everyone else on the course were fully grown men.The course was only once a week so I suggested to Denise (my training partner)that we practice at my parents pool.We had the place to ourselves every week day for the whole summer.
> I learned a lot from Denise and I don't mean swimming.


So basically she was practically a child abuser.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> My current boyfriend is the largest age gap for any relationship I've been in ... 60 (me) - 35 (him) = 25 years.
> 
> As to someone I fancied ... I think Clint Eastwood is still hot af ... he is 87 years old.


My dad was 24 years older than his second wife which was bizarre to me, as she is only 4 years older than me and only one year older than my brother. I also have a half brother who is 38 years younger than me. She was widowed at age 45.

I have never been attracted to men of my dads' age, and my husband is a year younger than me.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> So basically she was practically a child abuser.


How can it be child abuse if it was me instigating the affair.Once again you cast aspersions without knowing all the facts.I seduced Denise,as a kid I was smarter than the average bear.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> How can it be child abuse if it was me instigating the affair.Once again you cast aspersions without knowing all the facts.I seduced Denise,as a kid I was smarter than the average bear.


No worries, @Diana7 casts aspersions at _everyone_.  Guess she missed the fact that Denise wasn't legally an adult either.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> How can it be child abuse if it was me instigating the affair.Once again you cast aspersions without knowing all the facts.I seduced Denise,as a kid I was smarter than the average bear.


Because you were the child and she the almost adult. You proved yourself a child by the immature way you acted. Not smart at all. 
I am sure if your 14-year-old daughter had sex with a 17-year-old guy you would feel very differently.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Because you were the child and she the almost adult. You proved yourself a child by the immature way you acted. Not smart at all.
> I am sure if your 14-year-old daughter had sex with a 17-year-old guy you would feel very differently.


Is it possible for you to simply answer the OP's question without passing judgment on the answers given by others?

:slap:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Because you were the child and she the almost adult. You proved yourself a child by the immature way you acted. Not smart at all.
> I am sure if your 14-year-old daughter had sex with a 17-year-old guy you would feel very differently.


Diana,were you ever young?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Diana,were you ever young?


 I never took advantage of a child of 14.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I never took advantage of a child of 14.


Ok.Slight thread jack.Do you consider age to be the only way of defining childhood/adulthood.When I was seeing Denise I had allready graduated high school and had been offered places in a lot of prestigious colleges.
And I had had a book published.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Ok.Slight thread jack.Do you consider age to be the only way of defining childhood/adulthood.When I was seeing Denise I had allready graduated high school and had been offered places in a lot of prestigious colleges.
> And I had had a book published.


You can be bright but immature in other ways. I know people like that.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> You can be bright but immature in other ways. I know people like that.


And yet you probably know many others who are not. He seems to be on the exceptional side from the posts I have run across. 14 v 17 is probably not that unique.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

oneMOreguy said:


> And yet you probably know many others who are not. He seems to be on the exceptional side from the posts I have run across. 14 v 17 is probably not that unique.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Most 17-year-old girls wouldn't be seen dead with a child of 14.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

When I was 16, I briefly dated a guy who had a son who was older than I was. That was a bit weird. I think he was 38, maybe 40 -- and turns out, a bit creepy.


----------

